# northwest michigan morels



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

went poking around yesterday and only found 1 dime size morel.
went back this morning and found 13 about 1 inch long.
should be good by monday .i'm fishing this week end but starting monday i'll be doing both


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

29 sunday
80 today
a little rain and it will be goooooooooood for the week end


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

may 2nd
100 more this morning. still nobody picking?????i'm not complaining mind you:evilsmile


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

Jolynn found 239 today 2#










Shroons on the menu again tonight


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice pickin joylnn and i see shes got her camo on so she can sneek up on them.


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

She also carries a stick to intimadate them, if you don't have the stick, sometimes they run.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

I carry a big gun so they cant run


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

not worth going till wer get some rain 
the blacks may be done:sad:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

woodie slayer said:


> not worth going till wer get some rain
> the blacks may be done:sad:


I pick around your area. And I agree with you 100%. I am waiting on a good rain to make one more run and hopefully hit the whites up that way.
BTW, I had my best day when Jolynn got those 2 pounds. I picked 292 darks and 105 greys that day. The darks were fairly good sized, the greys I picked were small. Left a bunch of them.
Here is the pic that is my avatar, there are 5 shrooms there I found out, AFTER I snapped the photo! I got em all. Man I love this camera. 
Good luck y'all!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

well the rain just started at my house (8:30 am)
should be good tomorrow morning


----------

